

JobGraphs - Good Service but failed to make money - TahaKhan

I got compelled to write about my startup after reading 'Tell HN: I quit my job to bootstrap my startup by myself.' because I share lot of similarities with Chris except that he is from US and I am from India.<p>Yeah I too quit my highly paid job as a EAI Consultant back in Dubai to bootstrap my startup called JobGraphs.com - a very unique website that provides latest job trends from Software industry, its visited by software professionals and IT companies from 144 different countries, its showcased on hundreds of websites and blogs like MSDynamicsworld, Lifehacker.ru, Indianwebstartups, Wwwhatsnew etc...
Its based on something called 'Open Source Intelligence' and I have worked very hard on data collection part until I was not able to work with my right hand since I got a ganglion cyst on it and lot of pain in the veins blah blah so I work with my left hand now, but after all that hard work I failed to make some money out of it, Advertising didn't worked, Job board didn't worked, traffic dropped a lot...I was able to make only $60 from Google Adsense but today I got a mail that they have banned my account for some 'Invalid activity' which I never did.<p>Reasons for failure to make money:
1) There is no membership on the website (as I personally hate creating userids/password for each and every website)<p>2) The entire content is available for free without any charge, I thought if www.itjobswatch.co.uk (which is similar to my website) can be free of charge and still make money why can't I.<p>3) I tried to sell it to other companies but I didn't got any response from them<p>4) Last reason is that I too don't know why it didn't worked, maybe you guys can tell me that<p>but anyways I am not going to quit, I am going to start 6 more startups :)<p>I know there are lot of smart and experienced guys over here who can advice me on how to make this profitable and save it from going into deadpool.<p>Thanks,
Taha
======
baltcode
Just off the bat, I had a few questions/suggestions: 1\. Sorry to hear about
your hand injury. You really should have to do any manual data entry, only
programing. Perhaps others could chime in. 2\. The data seems to be limited to
a few popular categories. Some people might be interested in slightly more
'arcane' technologies. There should be an option to select categories from a
list. 3\. If there are links to the actual jobs from the graphs, a lot more
people might go to your website. e.g., I go there and see -- aha there is a
small bar for Scala. Cool, let me click on that to see if any of the job ads
you've parsed are the ones I am interested in. This gives me a vested interest
in going back to your site. I don't know if the technicalities/legalities
permit that.

~~~
TahaKhan
Thanks a lot for the suggestions, actually the first graph in every technology
is automated, the rest of the graphs data is collected manually. Categories
idea is good. Actually I am almost ready with the jobs along with the graphs,
its permitted only if its done smartly :)

